# Zuku



## GrinningLotus (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here. XD Also really sorry for the quality of the pictures.

I was just browsing through the petstore about two days ago and found this little guy all coped up in a little cup. He looked so sickly, I had to buy him. :-( He's perked up quite a bit since I've brought him home and has regained his appetite after gently coaxing him with a few pellets.










Currently, he's in a little dinky tank as a placeholder, it's about half a gallon. But hopefully, tomorrow I'll be putting him in a much bigger tank, with a filter and heater so no worries!

I also just bought some awesome live plants; a long stemmed leafy plant and an awesome moss ball that I ripped into a few pieces, and Zuku just loves them. I'm planning to buy more plants soon. :-D




























I almost want to buy more of them, they're such great fish. Plus, I feel so sad seeing them in those tiny cups.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

congrats on zuku! he's cute. welcome to the world of bettas!!  they're like potato chips.. you can't have just one. (where did i hear that...?)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fishyinpa says that in her signature. lol Its true. You'll get addicted!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's very cute. I rescued one a few months ago with no intentions of getting anymore. I'm up to three. Haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm up to six! I think Chicklet holds the record though. lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, dramaqueen you've passed me again...time for a new betta! Just kidding.....I think. I am going to Petco today for a new filter and some gouramis (my Petco is actually the better of my fish stores sadly).

I'm up to 5, and I just wanted to say how alike Zuku looks to my rescue Prof. Lupin (named by my teacher who almost killed him). Split fins and everything, but Lupin is all better now  Good luck with him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, I lost my little rescue betta awhile back and wanted to replace him. I wanted a female but I saw a cute little rusty red crowntail male so I got him too!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats a cute little betta, and you worked wonders in a tank that size! live plants were a good idea!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

A very pretty betta. glad hes got a wonderful person taking care of him. everyone that gives a betta a home thats nice . are great people. five stars to all of them.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice Betta you have there "GrinningLotus" 
Welcome to the Betta addition group.

I just downsized mine and now I find myself wanting more again, Go figure.

Found several wall units the other day, each holds approx 20, 10 gallon tanks,
Thinking I need about 2 of them,..
If I get them I'll have to post pictures once I get them set up in place,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see the wall units with all your tanks set up.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Kim, I lost my little rescue betta awhile back and wanted to replace him. I wanted a female but I saw a cute little rusty red crowntail male so I got him too!


Aww, I must have missed that when I was busy and wasn't coming on here as often. I restrained from any more bettas the other day, but I did pick up 2 honey gouramis to finish my 29 gallon with . They're super adorable!

BTW, how is Zuku doing?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, can we see some pics of the gouramis?


----------



## GrinningLotus (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments, guys. <3

But Zuku's been doing alright. He's still adjusting to his new home. I'll be posting some new pictures when I get the chance.


----------

